# VPN server application



## Mari0-Br0s (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi guys,

I've been looking for some times now, for a VPN server application that I could install on my Mac mini. All I need is a VPN server that would allow 8 to 10 users max connected at the same time.

I know that I could buy and install Leopard Server on my Mac mini, but I wouldn't be able to use Front Row anymore. My Mac mini is my HTPC, and I want to make it the VPN server at the same time.

If any of you guys has any knowledge of that kind of application, please let me know.

Thanks you very much in advance,
Phil


----------



## dannyn (Nov 9, 2007)

why do you need front row?


----------



## Mari0-Br0s (Jul 9, 2003)

Well, as I said, my mac mini is my HTPC (home theater personal computer), so without front row, it is pretty useless as a htpc.

I don't mind getting Leopard Server, as long as there's a way to make Front Row run on it.


----------

